# rain after termite treatment



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry at all about it. Termidor stays put, for one thing. The house also protects its perimeter from the worst of the rain, except in unusual cases. We give multi-year warranties with Termidor, after only 1 treatment. Short of actual flooding, you wont have trouble with termidor leaching/moving.


----------

